# Thick crusty scabbing skin?!?



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

I recently got an oberhasli doeling and took her to a show. I shaved her and got her prepped and she seemed fine. Later during the few days at the show I noticed these hard crusty little yellow flakes at the base of her neck. I thought it was dandruff and applied some coconut oil to help with her skin. Over the past few days her skin in that area has gotten much thicker and super crusty looking. It has now started to travel down her back a bit. It seems as if it has cracked in the places where her neck would fold the skin and maybe has bled a bit. She has been bleeting very loudly almost non stop for these few days so maybe she is uncomfortable. 

I gave her a vinegar bath but that did not seem to help. Do you know what this is? Is it something that blu vote can fix? What should I do? 

It seems like it is really getting worse!!

She is a black doe so pics would be hard to see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has mites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..sounds like mites...how old is she?..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Mites. Blu-kote won't cut it.

I would apply NuStock to the afflicted areas and inject ivermectin at 1cc per 100 lbs then repeat in 10 days.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

She is 4 months


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

My friend said that it is dandruff? It doesn't seem like it though could it be dandruff?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if the skin is crusty and thick...its mites...I would try the nustock..I don't like giving ivomec injectable to kids under 6 months but if it gets bad you may need to..


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

I will get some nustock. I do have pour on ivermectin though. Would pour on ivermectin work? And if so how much?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pour on will not work. Can't get to the mites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ agreed..pour ons dont work : (


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To treat bad leg mites you should inject the ivomec 1 cc per 40 lbs every 10 days, 3 x.

Also put recommended dosage of epirnex pour on directly onto the effected at 1 cc per 22 lbs. Scrape off all the scabs first.
Then repeat as recommended.

If swollen there, you may have to treat for secondary infection as well with an antibiotic. If it is not, you can skip it.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

Looks like it was just a bad sunburn from the shave! No mites!:dancedgi:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Just curious--what color is her skin? Before the sunburn I mean? Glad she'll be OK though


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well that's good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

catharina said:


> Just curious--what color is her skin? Before the sunburn I mean? Glad she'll be OK though


Her skin is a light grey. she is loosing her fur in that area though... Would that just be because a layer of skin came off?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure, just bumping this up for you


----------



## Jess j (Mar 24, 2021)

moonmilk_creamery said:


> I recently got an oberhasli doeling and took her to a show. I shaved her and got her prepped and she seemed fine. Later during the few days at the show I noticed these hard crusty little yellow flakes at the base of her neck. I thought it was dandruff and applied some coconut oil to help with her skin. Over the past few days her skin in that area has gotten much thicker and super crusty looking. It has now started to travel down her back a bit. It seems as if it has cracked in the places where her neck would fold the skin and maybe has bled a bit. She has been bleeting very loudly almost non stop for these few days so maybe she is uncomfortable.
> 
> I gave her a vinegar bath but that did not seem to help. Do you know what this is? Is it something that blu vote can fix? What should I do?
> 
> ...










*did it look like this *


----------

